# Sub needed for Monmouth Co, NJ



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Looking for reliable sub for some commercial work in Monmouth County NJ. Must be available 24/7 until April. Send me a message or email me @ [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

still have work available, also have some new work in northern ocean, co


----------

